# An understanding of what you memorise when you reach the buffer



## Leo123 (Feb 28, 2015)

I've been having trouble with reaching the buffer in blindsolving. I know what to do to execute it but its just that I mess up my memo whenever I do. Thanks.


----------



## JemFish (Feb 28, 2015)

When you reach your buffer just choose another piece that you haven't gotten to (or complete your memo if all other pieces have been memoed).

You should keep your finger on the new piece you've chose and keep memoing until you get back to the piece that your finger was on. If all other pieces have been memoed, then you're done (you gradually get better at knowing when all other pieces have been memoed, usually by instinct).


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 28, 2015)

While memorizing, when you reach the buffer it can mean one of three things: 1. you are done with memo and all the pieces would be solved, 2. you have a flipped edge/corner or 3. you still have unsolved pieces and need to break into a new cycle. First you need to figure out which of these it is, which can take some practice at first. If your buffer is flipped then you either have a flipped piece or there are unsolved pieces and you need to break into a new cycle. Go through your memo really quick on the cube and make sure that all the pieces would become solved with your memo, checking for flipped pieces at the same time. To switch to a new cycle switch the buffer with any piece that still needs to be solved. Pick one that will be easy to memo, and then keep memoing until you reach your buffer again. PS, it is possible to have to break into two new cycles, so be aware of that as well.


----------



## Leo123 (Feb 28, 2015)

I will try your tips right now.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 28, 2015)

Leo123 said:


> I will try your tips right now.


Ok, good luck!


----------



## Bldnoob (Mar 3, 2015)

I memo 1 letter famous people. So for example

Say my memo is UF > TP and my buffer is P but I need to solve l then I would memo as Ufo > toilet paper > Linsdey lohan 

So Linsdey lohan tells me that my buffer is in position L on my cube for her first letter


----------



## JemFish (Mar 3, 2015)

Bldnoob said:


> I memo 1 letter famous people. So for example
> 
> Say my memo is UF > TP and my buffer is P but I need to solve l then I would memo as Ufo > toilet paper > Linsdey lohan
> 
> So Linsdey lohan tells me that my buffer is in position L on my cube for her first letter



I do something similar to this except I use them for flipped edges/corners. For example, if I need to flip H (on a corner) back to X I put H and Y together, to make HarrY. Because I know that there is no such sticker as Y on the cube, I know that the 'H' part is the flipped corner.


----------



## Bldnoob (Mar 3, 2015)

Yea I use the famous list to signify the end/ start of my cycle


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 3, 2015)

This might help:






It's almost a year old, so don't hold me accountable for anything I say in it.


----------

